# Wonderfire/Vermont Castings burner part needed



## Rhonda2019 (Nov 19, 2019)

Need a replacement burner for my Wonderfire/Vermont Castings Stove Model 2470, Serial # 1517.  The burner is cracked.  It is not available as a new part (as far as I know). Checked with Vermont Castings tech. This is for a natural gas stove.


----------



## jsiets (Nov 20, 2019)

I think that you are going to be hard pressed to find a aftermarket burner, as they are the least universal fit part, it is possible though that someone may have one laying around i would reccomend looking in the classifides section of the forum


----------

